# Should I be concerned about c diff? Please need advice



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

Since my colonoscopy last Wednesday for diarrhea, I have had mostly diarrhea. Shouldn't things have improved after the colonoscopy? I had D the day after the colonoscopy (once in the morning), was soft the next day, formed the next day, then normal Sunday. But I had a piece of pizza on Saturday night and Sunday after lunch I had explosive D. I take two Imodium with breakfast, one with lunch, and one with dinner. I also take two Lomotil before I go to bed. 'Here's what I eat:Breakfast: Toast and Rice Krispies with lactose free milk, teaLunch: Hard boiled egg with Boost or applesauceDinner: Poached egg on toastSnack: Corn flakes with lactose free milkSo does this sound like c diff? I sat right on the toilet seat at the hospital several times and I worry that the colonoscopy equipment wasn't cleaned. Or is it just my usual IBS-D?


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

kellysmom said:


> Since my colonoscopy last Wednesday for diarrhea, I have had mostly diarrhea. Shouldn't things have improved after the colonoscopy? I had D the day after the colonoscopy (once in the morning), was soft the next day, formed the next day, then normal Sunday. But I had a piece of pizza on Saturday night and Sunday after lunch I had explosive D. I take two Imodium with breakfast, one with lunch, and one with dinner. I also take two Lomotil before I go to bed. 'Here's what I eat:Breakfast: Toast and Rice Krispies with lactose free milk, teaLunch: Hard boiled egg with Boost or applesauceDinner: Poached egg on toastSnack: Corn flakes with lactose free milkSo does this sound like c diff? I sat right on the toilet seat at the hospital several times and I worry that the colonoscopy equipment wasn't cleaned. Or is it just my usual IBS-D?


I should add that I haven't had an antibiotic since March of 2010.


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

[quote name='kellysmom' timestamp='1343675317' post='872343']I should add that I haven't had an antibiotic since March of 2010.[/quoteKELLYSMOM -There is a belief by some that IBS is caused by more than just an overgrowth of small intestional bacteria (SIBO) and that food allergy or intolerances are also involved while other researchers/writers don't believe IBS has any connection to allergies. Stress can also be involved obviously as that tends to make many things worse. The trauma of unexpected food poisoning can also bring IBS symptoms about very quickly. There seems to be different solutions involved for each person with IBS as all our bodies react somewhat differently to a perceived solution. However, whatever the true definition and cause of IBS, if your problems are partly or mostly related to allergies, especially with foods, your body will react and it could easily cause D to C alternatively. As long as you continue to remain allergic to foods you eat, you will continue to react. The book I mentioned on the other thread can help you quickly discover what your brain perceives as an allergen and what it doesn't. Also when you do unknowingly consume an allergen, the fight your body puts up against it does not usually go away immediately, but can linger on and on for days, weeks, or years in extremely sensitive people. Thus if you aren't aware exactly what is an allergen to your own body and what isn't, you can get into a real problem as you continue to unknowingly consume frequent allergens over and over again. Thus gastro-intestional problems can actually accelerate and turn into full blown illnesses and diseases over time. Added to that are all the prescriptions and medications people take to try to control just their IBS symptoms AND what happens if you are allergic to any of those too . . . you now have a compounded problem that usually just makes everything worse. You have to do your own homework and detective work to help yourself discover what will now help you too.DAD


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

C-Diff doesn't have anything to do with what you eat hon. It is an intestinal infection. So what you eat literally doesn't matter... Have you tried using any probiotics???? And if so.. have you tried more than one strain of bacteria?


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

BQ said:


> C-Diff doesn't have anything to do with what you eat hon. It is an intestinal infection. So what you eat literally doesn't matter... Have you tried using any probiotics???? And if so.. have you tried more than one strain of bacteria?


BQ,I just posted what I eat to get feedback on its safety as an IBS-D flare diet. Yes, I have tried Florstor (made me bloated), S. Boulardi, Reuteri, Primadophilus Optima (a blend of several strains), and Hallelujah Acres Professional Strength Probiotic blend. At one time I was taking these all at the same time throughout the day. Now I just take the Primadophilus Optima blend in the evening and the Hallelujah Acres blend in the morning. I think I was overdoing it on probiotics before by taking so many, but maybe I'm wrong.C.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the people I know who have had C.diff are having explosive diarrhea bad enough and often enough for days on end they probably don't have time to post to the internet with the running to the bathroom and changing their diapers.So one bout after a food like pizza that triggers a lot of people's IBS sounds like IBS, not C. diff to me.


----------



## Getreal (Aug 1, 2012)

Boy do I understand your fear! You have noooooo idea how much better you are going to get and I think I can truly help you! First of all what you are eating would kill me and yet sounds exactly like what I used to think were my safe foods! Ok, start with applesauce -- we now know that supposedly safe food is high FODMAP. Then there is toast, with it's fructans... Also high FODMAP. And, if you are like me, you may have an issue even with lactose free milk!!! Or eggs! Read on the Internet how mlk protein intolerance manifests, or egg and you will see what I mean. And don't get me started on the trips to the bathroom brought to me by Boost, lol... Lots of things in it that trigger an osmotic effect, especially on an empty system.My son actually did get c diff twice from hospitals when struggling with UC and I don't think that is what you are dealing with. Easy enough to take a stool sample test, but first research and follow low FODMAP, no dairy no eggs for at least a few days. Here's a sample of what it's like-- I'll have coconut or almond milk with kix or rice krispies or oatmeal. Lunch is tuna with gluten free bread, banana, potatoe chips ( too crazy for where you are right now,lol!). Then later peanut butter, rice cake. Dinner, rice and chicken or salmon and overlooked zucchini..Also good are mashed potatoes without milk or butter (until later if you can tolerate those things) and possibly almond milk yogurt, no soy.I am happy to answer any and all questions, I am on this journey of elimination and research and between me and my son we've had quite a lot of gut experience!!!


----------

